# ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2060 Super Mini



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2019)

Zotac's GeForce RTX 2060 Super Mini is priced at $400, matching the NVIDIA Founders Edition. As the name suggests, it is a bit shorter than the FE, which should help improve compatibility with smaller cases. Unfortunately, the card isn't overclocked, and its power limit isn't increased either.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 2, 2019)

You should've just put up a single page with no content except "Conclusion: why does this product even exist".


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't understand how the power efficiency is so much worse on this card than reference. By 10% on the Performance per Watt page. That seems like enough to not recommend the card, especially since the thing is totally power limit locked. Are these just marginal chips to use more energy for the same performance? Bad power delivery design? I would consider the loss of efficiency to be a pretty big con. Especially since "mini" cards are usually good for SFF cases, but in this instance, you're going to get more heat coming out than necessary.

EDIT: Just checked the power pages again, this stinker is worse per watt than a 1080. The 2060 Super in general is not the most efficient Turing, but this one is especially bad. Worse efficiency and similar/worse performance than last gen's top chip, before the 1080 Ti came around. Looks like Nvidia really does need a node change soon.


----------



## bug (Aug 2, 2019)

danbert2000 said:


> I don't understand how the power efficiency is so much worse on this card than reference. By 10% on the Performance per Watt page. That seems like enough to not recommend the card, especially since the thing is totally power limit locked. Are these just marginal chips to use more energy for the same performance? Bad power delivery design? I would consider the loss of efficiency to be a pretty big con. Especially since "mini" cards are usually good for SFF cases, but in this instance, you're going to get more heat coming out than necessary.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the power pages again, this stinker is worse per watt than a 1080. The 2060 Super in general is not the most efficient Turing, but this one is especially bad. Worse efficiency and similar/worse performance than last gen's top chip, before the 1080 Ti came around. Looks like Nvidia really does need a node change soon.


Yeah, I noticed the same thing: same performance as FE, higher power draw. Yet max TDP is lower than FE. How on Earth does one manage that?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 2, 2019)

It's like that famous R9 Nano that AMD didn't let anyone review, same money... still $650.


----------



## Darksword (Aug 3, 2019)

It's not everyday that a custom card is worse than a reference card.

Well done, Zotac.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 3, 2019)

this card has some anomalies... especially the power consumption side of things...


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 3, 2019)

Darksword said:


> It's not everyday that a custom card is worse than a reference card.
> 
> Well done, Zotac.


Yet it still got recommended...


----------



## tvamos (Aug 3, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Yet it still got recommended...


Quite common for nvidia cards to get recommended.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Yet it still got recommended...


Just because FE is better doesn't mean the Zotac is a bad card


----------



## bug (Aug 3, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Just because FE is better doesn't mean the Zotac is a bad card


This discussion keeps coming back. Can we get a list of things that would make a card "not recommended" on TPU. Please, pretty please with sugar on top


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2019)

bug said:


> This discussion keeps coming back. Can we get a list of things that would make a card "not recommended" on TPU. Please, pretty please with sugar on top


Look at Navi reference reviews

There is no predetermined list, would be impossible and cherry picking, it's a general feel based on having reviewed over 500 graphics cards


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2019)

Darksword said:


> It's not everyday that a custom card is worse than a reference card.
> 
> Well done, Zotac.


Did you actually *read* the review? W1z may have levied some complaints, but this Zotac performed better than the FE on every level but noise. Let's remember, this is a custom card designed for smaller systems. In that capacity and context it delivers well, thus the recommendation. Of course whiny nitpickers are going to whine and nitpick..


----------



## B-Real (Aug 4, 2019)

What I don't understand is the performance/dollar chart. How is the RTX 2060 better than the RX 5700  by 16% when they cost the same but the RX 5700 performs better? This chart is just wrong in terms of the position of the RTX 2060.








lexluthermiester said:


> Did you actually *read* the review? W1z may have levied some complaints, but this Zotac performed better than the FE on every level but noise. Let's remember, this is a custom card designed for smaller systems. In that capacity and context it delivers well, thus the recommendation. Of course whiny nitpickers are going to whine and nitpick..


What do you mean by "performed better than the FE on every level but noise."? Because this wasn't faster by even 1% and it drew more power.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 4, 2019)

B-Real said:


> What I don't understand is the performance/dollar chart. How is the RTX 2060 better than the RX 5700  by 16% when they cost the same but the RX 5700 performs better? This chart is just wrong in terms of the position of the RTX 2060.


Nice find man, sharp eyes.
It should look like this:








						AMD Radeon RX 5700 Review
					

The Radeon RX 5700 is the second Navi card AMD launches today. Priced at $349, it is more affordable than anything NVIDIA has to offer in this segment, yet brings more performance to the table than the RX Vega 64. What really impressed us is the greatly improved power efficiency that's just as...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




And this:


----------

